# Benefit Party for Animas River Days



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

Come join us for the 2016 Animas River Days BENEFIT PARTY at Ska Brewing, 225 Girard Street. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1706453869604520/

YOU'RE INVITED TO THE PANTS PARTY! 
This year's benefit party features live music by PANTS PARTY! A funky dance band that is sure to even make your grandma get down. Pants Party is a high energy musical experience. Consisting of four greatly talented musicians that play original, old and new school funk for your booty shaking pleasure. At the core, Mark Shriver on keyboards, Sam Kelly on alto-sax, Spencer Church on bass, and Joe Colomb on drums, have all played together in varying bands that have toured the Rocky Mountains and the southwest. Wherever they go, Pants Party invites local musicians to join and fatten up there infectious grooves to solidify there connection to the local audience and to make each show a unique funky experience.

SILENT AUCTION
This is the best gear auction in Durango! Right now, we have items from: Astral, Aire, Canyon Coolers, Chaco, Chums, Confluence, IR, Jack's Plastic, Kavu, Kokatat, NRS, Pyranha, Reef, Smith, Sol, Sweet, Yakima, Watershed, Werner and more! Come bid on your favorite items and walk away with awesome new gear!


----------

